# Upgraded to https! Please report bugs!



## Morrus

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] upgraded the server to https last night. Please report any bugs!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Controls missing*

As I write this, I have no visible editing tools beyond inserting smilies.

Did I accidentally change some setting somewhere?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Addendum: the reply with quote and reply buttons are visible but nonfunctional.


----------



## Morrus

We switched over to https last night. I wonder if it’s connected? [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]


----------



## CapnZapp

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Addendum: the reply with quote and reply buttons are visible but nonfunctional.



Seconded.

App works fine, though.


----------



## DammitVictor

https://www.enworld.org/forum/showt...dice-rolling&p=7616811&viewfull=1#post7616811  This post is supposed to have multiple paragraph breaks. I've edited it at least twice, and it keeps compressing into this unreadable wall of text.  *EDIT:* _This post_ was also supposed to have multiple line breaks. *EDIT:*  Also I am having the same problem reported by dannyalcatraz.  *EDIT:* Apparently not, on both fronts. Problem seems to be intermittent.  *EDIT:* Problem seems to be intermittent across multiple edits of the same post.  *EDIT:* https://www.enworld.org/forum/showt...-amp-Dragons&p=7616724&viewfull=1#post7616724


----------



## DammitVictor

Forum is also marking threads unread when I post in them.


----------



## darjr

I’ve left the non https site up as well. Please try that if you need or can. Also note if you can if the bug goes away in the non https version of the site.


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> I’ve left the non https site up as well. Please try that if you need or can. Also note if you can if the bug goes away in the non https version of the site.



Yes, the bugs go away on the non https URL.


----------



## Maxperson

Is there a way to keep it from changing back to https?


----------



## jayoungr

I am also having the paragraph break problem.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson

lowkey13 said:


> Can't give XP, etc. No Formatting options (can swtich to http for formatting, doesn't fix giving XP)




I was going to post that I can't give exp, but you beat me to it.  I'd give you exp for beating me to it, but I can't!  You'd probably laugh at me for this post, but you can't!  Ha!


----------



## Morrus

At a guess, something is being blocked by the new certificate. Something with a technical sounding name like Java or Ajax or something, which controls a bunch of functions.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## ART!

When I try to quote-reply to a post, it's just thinks about it indefinitely.


----------



## monsmord

I can no longer like or laugh with posts, whether or not I preface the URL with http or https.  And posting this reply is leaving a swirling "thinking" cursor to hover like a bad omen.
-----------------------------------(paragraph/line break did not work when editing)-------------------------------------------
EDIT:  I'm also using Chrome, and the console is returning this error when I look at a thread, which may be illuminating - is there a secure jQuery source?:
-----------------------------------(paragraph/line break did not work when editing)-------------------------------------------
Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?659894-Upgraded-to-https!-Please-report-bugs!&p=7617001#post7617001' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure script 'http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7.2/jquery.min.js'. This request has been blocked; the content must be served over HTTPS.


----------



## darkbard

I see that some are able to award XPs even after I have made the attempt and failed. I'm using Chrome, for what it's worth....


----------



## jonesy

I'm on Opera and I get an "Insecure Content" warning when I open the website, which isn't supposed to occur when the site is in https. That warning should be specific to http-sites. And yes, I have checked that I'm on the https version when the warning occurs.


----------



## Len

jonesy said:
			
		

> I'm on Opera and I get an "Insecure Content" warning when I open the website, which isn't supposed to occur when the site is in https. That warning should be specific to http-sites. And yes, I have checked that I'm on the https version when the warning occurs.




Firefox has a warning icon that says "Parts of this page are not secure (such as images)." And looking at the page source code shows some http: URLs for images & stuff. That's probably why Opera is giving that warning.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_JONSEY CAN GIVE XP!!!_

[video=youtube;f1HIQqVBx20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1HIQqVBx20[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don’t know if I was in http or not for sure, but I think I was in https: I was in a thread and tapped reply with quote, got no response beyond the forever spin.

_Double tapped it_ and got the dialog window...still sans editing controls.  When I hit reply, it took its sweet time, but ultimately posted my response.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> JONSEY CAN GIVE XP!!!



How:
1. I click the little content warning icon in the top right on Opera to open it.
2. I click the unblock button to bypass it.
3. I reload the page.
4. Experience


----------



## jonesy

I also notice that when I go to edit a post I have all of the text editing functionality enabled and working.

Edit: hmm, actually that doesn't apply for every post. Odd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Bugs, Mr. Rico. Zillions of em!”


----------



## Morrus

Can we keep this just to bug reports, please, folks? [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] needs to be able to spot the new issues easily. Thanks!


----------



## darjr

Thanks for the input folks!

Hunting down the http references in this beast should fix these issues. Those are mainly what I need to find and change. Some are very complicated and generated via code so grepping the database and code for them misses a lot of them.


----------



## Lanefan

Can't xp those who reported the same issues I'm having, so they'll have to be virtual xp this time.


----------



## darjr

OK. The scripts still are refered via http, working on it.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm also having the no formatting icons but they reappear when not using https..for a second there I thought the site had gone full Mobil friendly lol


----------



## Azzy

Can't give XP or laugh, no formatting tools for reply (keyboard shortcuts for formatting don't work, either), reply with quote doesn't work (unless you double-click on it for some reason).

I'm adding in this fentence to see if it borks the paragraph beaks, like it does for other people. Edit: It didn't, so there's that.

Yeah, this update is a real mess.


----------



## Blue

FaerieGodfather said:


> https://www.enworld.org/forum/showt...dice-rolling&p=7616811&viewfull=1#post7616811  This post is supposed to have multiple paragraph breaks. I've edited it at least twice, and it keeps compressing into this unreadable wall of text.  *EDIT:* _This post_ was also supposed to have multiple line breaks. *EDIT:*  Also I am having the same problem reported by dannyalcatraz.  *EDIT:* Apparently not, on both fronts. Problem seems to be intermittent.  *EDIT:* Problem seems to be intermittent across multiple edits of the same post.  *EDIT:* https://www.enworld.org/forum/showt...-amp-Dragons&p=7616724&viewfull=1#post7616724




I had the same problem, tried editing a post half a dozen times - linefeeds were becoming spaces.  Same for posting and previewing.

I went to setting, switched from WYSIWYG editor to the Standard (? not basic) editor and now it seems to work.

I do like the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## ccs

Can't give XP/Laughs,
No format/editing tools beyond smiles
Quoting won't work for me at all
And I keep getting assorted Display only Secure Content prompts


----------



## Quartz

I cannot use reply with quote. Chrome says that the site is trying to load scripts from unauthenticated sources.


----------



## Sadras

Can't XP/Laugh - especially Danny's Starship Troopers 
Can't even quote/multiquote...
Edit also has issues.


----------



## Morrus

Just got this after posting a notice at the top of the screen:

"400 Bad Request

The plain HTTP request was sent to HTTPS port
nginx"


----------



## Morrus

Sadras said:


> Can't even quote/multiquote...



I'm currently finding quote works with a double click, but not a single click. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## oknazevad

Morrus said:


> I'm currently finding quote works with a double click, but not a single click. Can anybody confirm?



I can indeed confirm that. Also, mark me as another having issues with giving XP. At first thought it was on my end, so I logged out then logged back in, but even that was a problem at first, as the login wouldn't take, until I closed the tab and followed a link from the weekly email (which fortunately I hadn't deleted yet). So logins may be another bug issue.


----------



## schneeland

Morrus said:


> I'm currently finding quote works with a double click, but not a single click. Can anybody confirm?



  Yes, works for me, too (with double click, not on single click).  Other than that, I also have the XP/laugh issue (only in desktop view, mobile view seems to work). It seems that you still load a couple of Javascript files over an insecure connection (images, too, but Firefox is more lenient here).


----------



## Maxperson

Morrus said:


> I'm currently finding quote works with a double click, but not a single click. Can anybody confirm?




I can confirm that it works to quote, but there is still a bug with it.  It condenses the quote into paragraph form when it's not supposed to be.  For example...

First 1
Second 2
Third 3
Fourth 4
Fifth 5

Gets turned into...

First 1Second 2Third 3Fourth 4Fifth 5


----------



## jonesy

Maxperson said:


> I can confirm that it works to quote, but there is still a bug with it. It condenses the quote into paragraph form when it's not supposed to be. For example...
> 
> First 1
> Second 2
> Third 3
> Fourth 4
> Fifth 5
> 
> Gets turned into...
> 
> First 1Second 2Third 3Fourth 4Fifth 5



testing quote


----------



## Maxperson

jonesy said:


> testing quote



Strange.  For me it acted like the edit bug.


----------



## jonesy

I'm thinking we're seeing different behaviour from different browsers to the http/https switch. Have you tried clearing your browsers cache? (I doubt that that's the issue, but you never know)


----------



## darjr

Clearing browser may help. 

also if you MUST you can 'trust' the site and it should work much better for you. But! There are non https links still. Mostly images and javascript at this point.


----------



## MacConnell

Same issues as others reported. Cleared cache and reset device. The issues still persist.


----------



## Ancalagon

Are signatures back? Let's find out!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Morrus said:


> I'm currently finding quote works with a double click, but not a single click. Can anybody confirm?




Yeah.  That was me in post #22.  And I think others have as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ancalagon said:


> Are signatures back? Let's find out!




Can you see mine?  Because I can.


----------



## MacConnell

Editing functions have just reappeared. Let's hope they stay.


----------



## darjr

Call me Chewie!


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

On Firefox and the web address in the bar at top says https but has the little yellow triangle warning over the lock. When I click the Forum Home link, that page stays https and the triangle goes away and the lock changes to green. Then when I click on any of the actual forums, it goes back to the yellow triangle over the lock. So there is some specific issue in the actual forums, but not the website itself?

edit: then, after I did an edit and saved changes, the lock went back to green, but my post is the only one showing for me on the current page of replies, so that may be a fluke. And when I went to make my second edit to add this, the edit post page went back to the insecure yellow triangle again.


----------



## Lanefan

Update: for me at least, things seem to be working again as normal at the moment - I can give xp, reply-with-quote works, and so on - though it seems a bit slower than before.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just gave XP to Lan-I tested the bugs and they seem OK right now-efan to test if it was just works for him.

Also, I seem to have editing tools back!


----------



## Sadras

Yay, laugh works tested with Danny! 
Thanks guys.


----------



## darjr

There are still a few non https links giving those warnings.  Most of the functionality seems to be there. Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## Ancalagon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Can you see mine?  Because I can.




I can.  I used to be a copper supporter, but I'm not quite sure what happened to my signature, it's been missing for months


----------



## Eltab

Maxperson said:


> I was going to post that I can't give exp, but you beat me to it.  I'd give you exp for beating me to it, but I can't!



Does this post have an XP from me?  (This is a test, to see if the bug is fixed.)


----------



## Maxperson

Eltab said:


> Does this post have an XP from me?  (This is a test, to see if the bug is fixed.)




Yeah.  They seem to have fixed the exp bug and quoting bug.  I'm not positive about the edit bug since I haven't edited a post yet, but I imagine that one is fixed, too.


----------



## LordEntrails

Closing the announcement banner that states the switch to HTTPS and the link to this thread generates a 'redirect error' saying that the location does not exist. It is point to a HTTP locations.


----------



## stadi

I'm on https but Chrome says that "your connection to this site is not fully secure".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have noticed that sometimes the Quick Reply window doesn’t give you editing options, and sometimes it does.

I have also noted that after it does, it won’t hide them again until you’ve been away a while.


----------



## darjr

stadi said:


> I'm on https but Chrome says that "your connection to this site is not fully secure".




There are still some hard coded non https links. Mostly the likes and smiles icons.


----------



## Maxperson

Are the blocking/blocked bugs fixed with this change?


----------



## Morrus

Maxperson said:


> Are the blocking/blocked bugs fixed with this change?




We simply upgraded the sever to https.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

I have got a note of "notifications" but after clicking it this doesn't disappear, from some time ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just tried posting a gif; no joy.  Here’s the one I tried.







I’ve had  “file too large” problems with gifs before using the image attachment button, and found that the old IMG in brackets still worked fine.  Not this time; note even the command brackets are visible.

Could it be related?


----------



## Morrus

I can see it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So you see the image?  All I see is the https code and the IMG tags, in brackets.


----------



## tussock

Login (after 1 fail, 1 success) tried to redirect me to http://www.enworld.org/ which threw up a site error message as non-existent page.


----------



## Morrus

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So you see the image?  All I see is the https code and the IMG tags, in brackets.




Yep!


----------



## Maxperson

Morrus said:


> We simply upgraded the sever to https.




Are there any plans to address them?


----------



## Morrus

Maxperson said:


> Are there any plans to address them?




The plan is to upgrade from vBulletin to Xenforo, which is an entirely different software. No, there is no ETA.


----------



## Maxperson

Morrus said:


> The plan is to upgrade from vBulletin to Xenforo, which is an entirely different software. No, there is no ETA.




Okay.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## SolitonMan

I have no option to close the sidebar on the right side of the forums.  The feed is squashed into the left two-thirds of the screen.


----------



## SkidAce

I do not see Danny's image, but I see where Morrus posted it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

SkidAce said:


> I do not see Danny's image, but I see where Morrus posted it.




Same!


----------



## Lanefan

SkidAce said:


> I do not see Danny's image, but I see where Morrus posted it.



Same; on a desktop using firefox if that helps at all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And, FWIW, I’m using Safari on an iOS device 99+% of the time here.


----------



## Eltab

SkidAce said:


> I do not see Danny's image, but I see where Morrus posted it.



… make that four of us ...


----------



## ZackeryFaelan

The {Morrus[Magical Incantation Generator]} no longer functions. When you try to use it, it just shows a black box and an arrow ever reloading itself. At least, it looks like it's reloading. I've tried it in many different browsers including IE, ATOM, Yandex, Chrome, Firefox and Opera. I also get this: 
*PHP Warning: Illegal string offset 'hascustom' in ..../dnd_view_block.php on line 300

PHP Warning: Illegal string offset 'hascustom' in ..../dnd_view_block.php on line 300

*On the main page and several other pages I've tried to browse to. Sorry if I posted this wrong, I am new member as of today. I've used the magical incantation generator before without being a member, but I thought maybe you guys had changed how that worked and that I'd need to join up now, but it still is not working. Good luck with the upgrade and bug fixes, and thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## SkidAce

Getting this message in Chrome...


----------



## Eilathen

The forum always logs me out when i leave (i marked the "remember me" thingy) and it always tells me that i have the wrong name and/or pw when i log in (and it still logs me in anyway...as proven by me posting this under my account).

Am i the only one with this problem? It's weird.


----------



## Eltab

When I move between pages (for example, clicking the little '5' in the square that led me here), before I can leave I get a message 'if you leave this page you will lose any changes you made' even when I made no new posts.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Eilathen said:


> The forum always logs me out when i leave (i marked the "remember me" thingy) and it always tells me that i have the wrong name and/or pw when i log in (and it still logs me in anyway...as proven by me posting this under my account).
> 
> Am i the only one with this problem? It's weird.




Nope, I have the same issue. Chrome/WIN 10.


----------



## Li Shenron

I really don't know if this is related to https, but in the last few days (not sure when it started since I'm no on ENW every week) whenever I open the forum I am apparently logged out of it... but I'm really not, because when I enter my usename _without_ the password, it logs me in anyway. The same thing happens on my mobile phone, when I goto the main page it shows me logged out, if I e.g. click "desktop version" I am immediately logged in without having to enter credentials.

I think it might be a problem with the current cookies, but deleting them doesn't get rid of the problem, it still reappears.


----------



## DMZ2112

If there is an image imbedded anywhere in a thread that I or one of my friends posts in, the My Activity tab on my profile repeats the image in every post it collates from that thread.


----------



## MacConnell

DMZ2112 said:


> If there is an image imbedded anywhere in a thread that I or one of my friends posts in, the My Activity tab on my profile repeats the image in every post it collates from that thread.



Edit the post. Go into code mode, the a/A button in the upper left. Delete the =Configure part of the code from your image.


----------



## DMZ2112

MacConnell said:


> Edit the post. Go into code mode, the a/A button in the upper left. Delete the =Configure part of the code from your image.




They're not my posts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

DMZ2112 said:


> If there is an image imbedded anywhere in a thread that I or one of my friends posts in, the My Activity tab on my profile repeats the image in every post it collates from that thread.




I’ve seen that problem in my own profile from before the switchover.

Edit: amusingly, the Starship Troopers picture I posted- #25 in this thread- is now showing in my activity tab.


----------



## Lanefan

One strange thing: in this thread - and only this thread, so far others are working fine - the  [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] post just above this one keeps showing as unread no matter how many times I read it.

EDIT: but now I've posted this, it's back to working as normal.  No clue...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s an intermittent bug I’ve noticed before.


----------



## Bill T.

Not sure if this is related, but I searched for the phrase "dream shroud" and got the response "Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /var/www/virtual/enworld/forum/includes/functions.php on line 2363". URL was  https://www.enworld.org/forum/search.php?searchid=3790261.


----------



## Morrus

As we're imminently moving to the new platform (Xenforo), this bugs thread for vBulletin is about to become redundant, so I'll close it.


----------

